# How long is the longest cycle you've done??



## NVRBDR (Jul 10, 2012)

*tell the longest cycle and what compounds you were taking, good bad or indifferent, give us some details*


----------



## secdrl (Jul 10, 2012)

12 weeks. Test/EQ. 600mg weeks 1-8, 725 weeks 8-12, EQ stayed at 400mg/week. Pretty good gains,


----------



## LAM (Jul 10, 2012)

roughly 2.5 years...mostly test enanthate, eq, tren and t3 throughout....I stick to low dose cycles so the only real negative sides were not being to fit in anything and busting out into the sweats w/ glute injections.


----------



## SFW (Jul 10, 2012)

ive been on since 2009 non stop. Blast and cruise style.


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 10, 2012)

I am finishing 12 wks soon, it is my longest structured cycle, with nutrition being dialed, WO's are straight, etc... prop450wk/eq600wk for compounds, great results so far, I don't want to come off, but the best results were definitely inside 10 weeks. 

when I was 19 I stayed on for about 9-10 months straight. The thing was back then, it was test/deca/beer, lift as heavy as you can all the time, but didn't know how to eat, just ate everything in sight, as long as you had a chicken breast too, you never pct, nobody even knew what it was in my neck of the woods! So the results were ok, but mostlywhile you were full of gear.


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 10, 2012)

LAM said:


> roughly 2.5 years...mostly test enanthate, eq, tren and t3 throughout....I stick to low dose cycles so the only real negative sides were not being to fit in anything and busting out into the sweats w/ glute injections.



what doses were low for you?


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 10, 2012)

SFW said:


> ive been on since 2009 non stop. Blast and cruise style.



what was the longest of the cycles between cruises? what do you think is the ideal cycle length, why?


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 10, 2012)

secdrl said:


> 12 weeks. Test/EQ. 600mg weeks 1-8, 725 weeks 8-12, EQ stayed at 400mg/week. Pretty good gains,




are you blast/cruise or pct?


----------



## oufinny (Jul 10, 2012)

I started in February and stopped in last week of May, crusing since then on 200mg Test E, don't plan to come off unless blood tests show negative results.  Outside of some cycle acne, I feel better now than I did for the last 10 years.


----------



## LAM (Jul 10, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> what doses were low for you?



maybe no more than 2.5 grams a week total of androgens/anabolics a week...I had planned on running a long cycle so I decided I would use less gear for a longer time and do more with my diet.


----------



## secdrl (Jul 10, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> are you blast/cruise or pct?




Blast. I've done 4 cycles. My first cycle I did, I never did PCT. (didn't educate myself) I paid the price for it, lost all of my gains and was difficult to recover.

Ever since my first cycle, I PCT properly and never, ever go past 12 weeks. I usually like to stay between 8-10wks depending on the compound.


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 10, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Blast. I've done 4 cycles. My first cycle I did, I never did PCT. (didn't educate myself) I paid the price for it, lost all of my gains and was difficult to recover.
> 
> Ever since my first cycle, I PCT properly and never, ever go past 12 weeks. I usually like to stay between 8-10wks depending on the compound.




I hear ya, i messed myself up years ago, but no long term adverse effects, for that I thank God!


----------



## SFW (Jul 10, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> what was the longest of the cycles between cruises? what do you think is the ideal cycle length, why?



usually 8-12 weeks, upwards of 16 sometimes. Ive been blasting since late april/early may.

When dealing with injectables, anything under 8 is a waste imo. others may disagree though.

I like to cruise btwn 200-300 wk Test, preferably a long ester.

I like to blast around 1-1.5 grams.


----------



## jadean (Jul 10, 2012)

Been blasting and cruising since september. 12 week blasts and 8 week cruises never going higher than 500mgs a week on test. No need imo


----------



## SFW (Jul 10, 2012)

SFW said:


> I like to blast around 1-1.5 grams.



Let me clarify...mixed gears. (mast, test, tren, orals etc)


----------



## XYZ (Jul 11, 2012)

SFW said:


> usually 8-12 weeks, upwards of 16 sometimes. Ive been blasting since late april/early may.
> 
> When dealing with injectables, anything under 8 is a waste imo. others may disagree though.
> 
> ...




Rookie.


----------



## aminoman74 (Jul 11, 2012)

I neve come off.I blast and cruse or if i stay on a bulker i will change the compounds every 12 weeks if there long esters and up the test after 12 weeks.


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 11, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> I neve come off.I blast and cruse or if i stay on a bulker i will change the compounds every 12 weeks if there long esters and up the test after 12 weeks.




that's interesting, from what mg to what mg do you up the test? 
I am at wk 12, and I can say with certainty If I want to stay on I would have to up the test for it to be worth it to me, I found my sweet spot between 8-10 wks


----------



## Swiper (Jul 11, 2012)

15 years non stop mainly test.   started at 18, 33 now.  no regrets. never plan on coming off.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Jul 11, 2012)

Swiper said:


> 15 years non stop mainly test.   started at 18, 33 now.  no regrets. never plan on coming off.



Trt?

Do u have children?


----------



## Swiper (Jul 11, 2012)

MakeItMethylated said:


> Trt?
> 
> Do u have children?



no trt. I have one daughter who is 10. my doses the first 5 years or so was no less than 600mg of test ew.  for the past 7 years about I'm at no less that 1.5 g. of test.  
I throw in anadrol deca tren every now and then.


----------



## GSracer (Jul 11, 2012)

15 weeks this past winter. Test E @ 750mg/week, prop eod 100mg, dbol 60mg/day the first 4 weeks.  Blood work tells me I recovered well, just getting back on now...


----------



## S_walker (Jul 11, 2012)

about 18 months, came off for 5 weeks recently. worst 5 weeks of my life! lol


----------



## teezhay (Jul 11, 2012)

Legend says a mad scientist shot heavyiron in the leg with testicle extract in 1887. He never looked back.


----------



## Dath (Jul 11, 2012)

12 wks Deca 500-750
15 wks test Cyp, 750-1grm
4 wks dbol 50mgs to kickstart


----------



## oufinny (Jul 11, 2012)

Swiper said:


> no trt. I have one daughter who is 10. my doses the first 5 years or so was no less than 600mg of test ew.  for the past 7 years about I'm at no less that 1.5 g. of test.
> I throw in anadrol deca tren every now and then.



That is crazy man, I feel sorry for your heart valves.  You may show no adverse signs on blood tests but ventricular hypertrophy is surely happening and a new heart valve or three are in your future.  There is a difference between use and abuse, that sir is abuse.  I may sound like some asshole debby downer but when you know this a side effect after hearing it from all the cardiologists and nurses I worked with, I learned that you need time off (or a lower dose).


----------



## oufinny (Jul 11, 2012)

S_walker said:


> about 18 months, came off for 5 weeks recently. worst 5 weeks of my life! lol



Damn man, that is no joke I bet that PCT sucked donkey balls.


----------



## heavyiron (Jul 11, 2012)

Swiper said:


> no trt. I have one daughter who is 10. my doses the first 5 years or so was no less than 600mg of test ew.  for the past 7 years about I'm at no less that 1.5 g. of test.
> I throw in anadrol deca tren every now and then.



Hey brother, good to see you posting a bit over here!

You still huge and lean?


----------



## lee111s (Jul 12, 2012)

Coming toward the end of an 18week test cycle. Started with 6 weeks of trenA (first time) and running masteron now towards the end.


----------



## Coop817 (Jul 12, 2012)

I've been blasting since 96.... Cruising is for pussies...


----------



## aminoman74 (Jul 12, 2012)

Jimmyusa said:


> that's interesting, from what mg to what mg do you up the test?
> I am at wk 12, and I can say with certainty If I want to stay on I would have to up the test for it to be worth it to me, I found my sweet spot between 8-10 wks



Ill do 1 g test then up 1200 then up to 1500.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 12, 2012)

i have been on cycle for 7 months i really need to come off bad i can not seem to do it.i have all ways just ran a cycle then pct i recover very easy and quick so i need to just do it. i keep setting the date but i allways just keep passing it and before i knew it it has been 6 months.my results are great and i have no side effects at all.i  just love the way i feel and i am a sex god while on i have sex every single day some times 3 -4 times a day 7 days a week.i dont like the way i feel or look or anything about life while off i know this is steriod abuse and i am going to come off soon i will not stay off for 6 months i know that but i am going to at least come off for a month or two.but damn i am a tanned,jerked sex godes right now.


----------



## H4MMY (Jul 12, 2012)

SFW said:


> ive been on since 2009 non stop. Blast and cruise style.


----------



## Swiper (Jul 12, 2012)

oufinny said:


> That is crazy man, I feel sorry for your heart valves.  You may show no adverse signs on blood tests but ventricular hypertrophy is surely happening and a new heart valve or three are in your future.  There is a difference between use and abuse, that sir is abuse.  I may sound like some asshole debby downer but when you know this a side effect after hearing it from all the cardiologists and nurses I worked with, I learned that you need time off (or a lower dose).



yeah i hear ya,  I know the risks and accept the consequences.


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 12, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> i have been on cycle for 7 months i really need to come off bad i can not seem to do it.i have all ways just ran a cycle then pct i recover very easy and quick so i need to just do it. i keep setting the date but i allways just keep passing it and before i knew it it has been 6 months.my results are great and i have no side effects at all.i  just love the way i feel and i am a sex god while on i have sex every single day some times 3 -4 times a day 7 days a week.i dont like the way i feel or look or anything about life while off i know this is steriod abuse and i am going to come off soon i will not stay off for 6 months i know that but i am going to at least come off for a month or two.but damn i am a tanned,jerked sex godes right now.




 I understand.


----------



## Swiper (Jul 12, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Hey brother, good to see you posting a bit over here!
> 
> You still huge and lean?



yeah I hope so lol


----------



## BP2000 (Jul 12, 2012)

Here is a good reason to lay off the blasts.  Anabolic Steroids May Weaken the Heart


----------



## NVRBDR (Jul 12, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> Here is a good reason to lay off the blasts.  Anabolic Steroids May Weaken the Heart




that means squat without knowing more details, for all we know they were using 2kmgs per week and never came off, loaded up on dbol and whatever else they could get their hands on at the time.


----------

